# Osga ??



## Charlie Moreira (23 Out 2016 às 13:15)

Boa tarde mais um domingo e com o costume mais uma volta de bicicleta pelas serras de Valongo.
Entre esquilos milhafres gaios corvos avistamos este exemplar.alguem sabe ao certo o que é? 







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (23 Out 2016 às 13:17)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Boa tarde mais um domingo e com o costume mais uma volta de bicicleta pelas serras de Valongo.
> Entre esquilos milhafres gaios corvos avistamos este exemplar.alguem sabe ao certo o que é?
> 
> 
> ...


Não consigo perceber muito bem, mas penso que é uma salamandra, costumam aparecer quando chove.


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Out 2016 às 13:18)

Boa tarde é uma salamandra.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Out 2016 às 13:24)

António josé Sales disse:


> Boa tarde é uma salamandra.


Salamandra!?
Tinha uns bons 15 cm

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (23 Out 2016 às 13:41)

É uma salamandra, sem dúvida alguma. Parabéns pelo avistamento, há muitos anos que não avisto nenhuma. São bastante raras atualmente. 

Não podia ser uma osga também, de qualquer forma, pois não existem no Norte.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Out 2016 às 13:50)

Ok obg pelo esclarecimento 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2016 às 13:59)

Salamandra!


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2016 às 00:33)

james disse:


> É uma salamandra, sem dúvida alguma. Parabéns pelo avistamento, há muitos anos que não avisto nenhuma. São bastante raras atualmente.
> 
> Não podia ser uma *osga* também, de qualquer forma, pois não existem no Norte.


Por acaso não será bem assim...
Aqui há uns 3 a 4 anos vi uma OSGA numa zona remota a umas centenas de metros do rio Tâmega, entre Amarante e Celorico de Basto.
Não disponho da foto de momento, mas se a recuperar dos arquivos mostro-a. 

Aqui está ela:







P.S.: Vejo de vez em quando uma ou outra salamandra e com mais frequência tritões como este:


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2016 às 00:43)

Felizmente, a serra de Sintra tem em grande quantidade.


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2016 às 23:28)

Aqui na Reserva da Faia Brava à diversas espécies de salamandras e tritões, mas também osgas!


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Out 2016 às 10:05)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Boa tarde mais um domingo e com o costume mais uma volta de bicicleta pelas serras de Valongo.
> Entre esquilos milhafres gaios corvos avistamos este exemplar.alguem sabe ao certo o que é?
> 
> 
> ...


é uma Salamandra com toda a certeza as pintas amarelas dizem tudo, normalmente andam em serras de altitude média, mas podem aparecer em qualquer lugar.


----------

